
6 Strange Facts about the Interstellar Visitor 'Oumuamua - ilamont
https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/observations/6-strange-facts-about-the-interstellar-visitor-oumuamua/
======
herogreen
If you like videos, PBS Space Time published one recently about the paper that
tests the light sail hypothesis:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wICOlaQOpM0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wICOlaQOpM0)

------
ncmncm
Astronomers really hate it when anybody brings up the topic of
electromagnetics, but it might be necessary here.

------
samstave
How realistic would sending a probe to go after it be? If it were done, how
quickly could a probe intercept it?

------
dddw
O comments can't be right! this thing is the weirdest thing we have
encountered!

~~~
herogreen
besides the many singularities of planet earth: life, ecosystems,
consciousness ...

